# comment rechercher des livres dans apple store



## melisande (18 Août 2012)

bonjour
je voudrais acheter des livres audio dans apple store.Je suis allée dans itunes, j'ai trouvé les livres audio mais je n'arrive pas à trouver comment ils sont classés. Je cherche les livres audio de science humaine et je les trouve mélangés avec d'autres en anglais, je les cherche en français
comment trouver uniquement les livres de philosophie par ex? Comment faire une recherche précise par genre de livres en langue française?
Merci
Melisande


----------



## Lauange (19 Août 2012)

Bonjour

Les livres audio sont classés par catégorie. Dans les catégories religion et spiritualités ou dans sciences, il n'y a rien ?


----------

